# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  capacidad de un embalse

## washover

Hola a todos,
este es mi primer mensaje en este foro, foro que la verdad me parece muy interesante y con el que espero aprender bastante. 
Lo encontre hace un par de días buscando una información que necesitaba, y ya veis finalmente me registré y ya estoy preguntando cosas. Espero que algún dia pueda yo tambien pueda responder alguna duda de otro 'forero'.

De esta vez quería plantearos una duda que tengo sobre la medida de la capacidad de un embalse en tanto por ciento.
Antes de lanzaros esta pregunta rebisé los temas que hay ya tratados, y aunque en algunos se discutía algo parecido, en ninguno encontré la aclaración que preciso, por eso he creado esta discusión nueva.

navegando por internet he visto cosas que hablan de  nivel máximo operacional, nivel de vertedero, nivel máximo normal y nivel maximo maximorum. Estos mas o menos me quedan claros en la teoría, pero no del todo en la práctica....
.....Y sobretodo lo que todavía no he encontrado es ...¿con que nivel de ellos corresponde el 100% de capacidad del embalse?
Además, en campo y viendo un embalse con ojos de visitante y no operador, como puedo ver o imaginar su capacidad. Para ello tendría que saber que el 100% corresponde con...
- ¿el volumen encerrado cuando la lámina de agua se encuentra justo en el aliviadero superior?. Y si tiene compuertas, ¿en el borde superior de esas compuertas, no?, ¿o está en la cota de coronación?, porque las escalas solo dan cotas no porcentajes ¿podría consultar en algun lado la cota a la que corresponde el 100%  de capacidad de un embalse?


Bueno, ahí dejo mi pregunta

Muchas gracias y un saludo a todos


Os envio una foto de un día precioso en Vilasouto (espero haberla cargado bien)

----------


## jlois

Bienvenido a los foros de Embalses.net. Espero que sea de tu agrado todo lo que aquí se trata y que disfrutes como todos hacemos de este mundo relacionado con el agua.

Tus dudas en relación a cálculo de volúmenes y la definición de tales, se hallan tratadas en varios hilos diferentes. Ahora mismo no me acuerdo muy bien en cuales. Más tarde, sino lo hace antes algún colega, los buscaré y los indicaré por aquí.

Sin entrar en detalles y a groso modo los volúmenes porcentuales, por lo que entiendo yo, se basan en las capacidades máximas del embalse, entendiéndose dicha medición con la lámina en su cota máxima que siempre se halla sensiblemente por debajo de la cota de coronación, la cúal nunca debería alcanzarse para garantizar la integridad de la infraestructura que retenga el agua embalsada.

Espero que más tarde te pueda aportar más información al respecto. Por cierto...la imagen de Vilasouto es espectacular.

----------


## Luján

Hola washover. Bienvenido.

Te voy a dar definiciones que si bien no son las oficiales, sí te ayudarán a entender un poco más los niveles.

Cota de coronación: altura sobre el nivel del mar de la coronación (parte superior de la presa, sin contar puentes, grúas o elementos decorativos).

Nivel Máximo Normal (NMN): Se corresponde con la capacidad de almacenamiento del embalse en condiciones normales de explotación. Esto es sin avenidas extraoridnarias. Se corresponde con el 100% de la capacidad, normalmente coincide con el límite superior del labio del aliviadero si es de lámina libre sin compuertas o con el de éstas cuando están cerradas. Como todos los niveles de un embalse, tiene asociada una cota (metros sobre nivel del mar) que siempre es inferior a la cota de coronación. También coincide con el máximo nivel de explotación.

Nivel de resguardo: Siempre menor que el NMN, corresponde con el nivel óptimo al que debe encontrarse el embalse para poder laminar una avenida. Es variable según las características del embalse, la cuenca receptora y las predicciones de precipitaciones y la época del año.

Nivel de Avenida de Diseño (NAD): Superior al NMN (y por tanto al 100%), corresponde con el volumen que es capaz de retener la presa cuando se produce la avenida (entrada de agua al embalse) que se ha usado en el cálculo de la estructura. En este caso, los alimiaderos funcionan para mantener la lámina de agua estable en dicho nivel o tendente a la baja. Debe mantenere el menor tiempo posible, intentando llevar al embalse al NMN o al Nivel de Resguardo lo más rápido posible, intentando evitar daños aguas abajo.

Nivel de Avenida Extrema (NAE): Máxima capacidad almacenable en el embalse, debido a la entrada de la mayor avenida calcuable, normalmente (y si no recuerdo mal) la que tiene un periodo de retorno de 1000 años para las presas de hormigón. Los aliviaderos funcionarán a pleno rendimiento. La presa puede encontrarse en situación de alarma y, en algunos casos, estar sobrepasando la coronación, pero nunca en presas de materiales sueltos. Es Imperativo llevar el embalse a niveles cercanos al NMN, para lo que han de usarse todos los medios de desagüe posibles.

Resumiendo:

El 100% corresponde con el NMN, que a su vez es el nivel de aliviadero. El nivel máximo operacional puede referise al NMN o al Nivel de Resguardo, no lo tengo claro. Y el Nivel máximo maximorum (jamás lo había oído así) debe ser el NAE.

Las escalas dan cota porque marcan la altura del agua. Este dato, los técnicos lo transforman en volumen (y por tanto en %) según la curva de capacidad del embalse, que representa según la cota del agua, el volumen almacenado. Dicha curva es particular para cada embalse, ya que depende de la topografía del vaso.

Puedes consultar casi cualquier dato de muchos de los embalses españoles en la base de datos del MAGRAMA (antiguo MARM): Consulta de Presas.

Aquí: http://www.magrama.es/es/agua/temas/...s/default.aspx tienes los enlaces a las normas técnicas de seguridad de presas y embalses, donde encontrarás definiciones más exactas y mucha información.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Os comento en pocas palabras compañeros, es mucho más fácil que todas estas cosas que al final todos el mundo está liaoo como decimos por aquí.
Existen unas tablas de capacidades en todos los embalses, ejemplo la capacidad del embalse es 58 Hm en la cota 159.00 msnm (NAP) se coge la tabla, se mira la cota actual y te da la capacidad actual, ejemplo, 146,00 msnm es la capacidad de 24 Hm, estaría al 50%.
La que yo conozco se utiliza NAP 159.00 como capacidad del embalse, que es un metro menos que la NAE 160.00 osea la coronación de la presa.
El NAP es justo el nivel superior de la compuerta.
Yo creo que se entiende, la tabla de niveles y de capacidades mandan. Fácil o no.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Os comento en pocas palabras compañeros, es mucho más fácil que todas estas cosas que al final todos el mundo está liaoo como decimos por aquí.
> Existen unas tablas de capacidades en todos los embalses, ejemplo la capacidad del embalse es 58 Hm en la cota 159.00 msnm (NAP) se coge la tabla, se mira la cota actual y te da la capacidad actual, ejemplo, 146,00 msnm es la capacidad de 24 Hm, estaría al 50%.
> La que yo conozco se utiliza NAP 159.00 como capacidad del embalse, que es un metro menos que la NAE 160.00 osea la coronación de la presa.
> El NAP es justo el nivel superior de la compuerta.
> Yo creo que se entiende, la tabla de niveles y de capacidades mandan. Fácil o no.
> Un saludo a todos.


Pues creo que así lo lías un poco más. Lo primero es que las tablas de capacidades no están a la mano de cualquiera. Lo segundo es que si un embalse tiene 58Hm3 de capacidad (entendida como el 100%), 24 no es el 50%. serían 29.

Por otro lado, no todas las presas tienen NAE en coronación. Algunas lo tienen algo más abajo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lujan son ejemplos, no tengo las tablas ahora a mano, sobre lo de 24 ha sido un error, llevas razón sería 29 pero eso no es lo importante.
Pero si quiero que os quedeis con la idea general.
Según la Guía Técnica de Seguridad de Presa, palabras literales, En general será el NAE el que fije la cota de coronación.
Después cada director de presa hace lo que le parece segun el estado de seguridad de dicha presa o lo miedoso que sea el ingeniero (director de presa o de estructura) por ese motivo la gente se lía tanto con los niveles.
Claro que todas las presas no son iguales, las de materiales sueltos como todos sabemos están más protegida sobre el vertido por coronación.
Lujan amigo, la idea era de quedara claro que se utiliza el NAP para la capacidad del embalse.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

El NAP (o NAD como escribí yo erróneamente. Es nivel de avenida de proyecto, no de diseño) se utiliza para dimensionar la capacidad del embalse (el sobrante de la estructura sobre el NMN) y las capacidades de los órganos de desagüe, pero el 100% no equivale al NAP, sino al NMN.

Y no encuentro en las normas técnicas que el NAE fije la cota de coronación. Sí que están relacionados, pero nada más.


*Norma técnica de seguridad para el proyecto, construcción y puesta en carga de presas y llenado de embalses* (MAGRAMA)



> Artículo 8º.- Avenidas a considerar
> 8.1.- Para el proyecto de la presa se considerarán dos avenidas afluentes al embalse que serán seleccionadas, de entre las determinadas en el Estudio de Avenidas indicado en el Artículo 8º, de acuerdo con los siguientes criterios:
> a. Avenida de Proyecto: Es la avenida máxima a tener en cuenta en el dimensionamiento de los órganos de desagüe de la presa, funcionando el conjunto de las instalaciones con los resguardos hidráulicos adecuados. Su período de retorno será mayor o igual a 1.000 años. En caso de que, por las condiciones singulares de su ubicación, pueda asegurarse que la presa siempre será de categoría C, el período de retorno puede reducirse hasta un valor no inferior a 500 años.
> b. Avenida Extrema: Es la avenida máxima a tener en cuenta en el dimensionamiento de los órganos de desagüe de la presa, sin llegar a producirse desbordamientos en ninguna de las instalaciones, salvo en los casos indicados en el artículo 10º, apartado 10.4. Para las presas de materiales sueltos la Avenida Extrema tendrá como mínimo un período de retorno de 10.000 años. Para las presas de fábrica ese período de retorno mínimo será de 5.000 años. En caso de que, por la singularidad de su ubicación, pueda asegurarse que la presa siempre se va a mantener en categoría C, el período de retorno puede reducirse hasta un valor no inferior a 1.000 años en presas de materiales sueltos y no considerarse en presas de fábrica.





> Artículo 9º.- Niveles
> 9.1.- Para fijar los criterios de explotación de la presa, y su embalse, en el proyecto se establecerán los niveles que se definen a continuación:
> a. Nivel Máximo Normal (NMN): Es el máximo nivel de retención de agua que se alcanza en el embalse con todos los elementos mecánicos de control de desagüe cerrados.
> b. Nivel de Avenida de Proyecto (NAP): Es el máximo nivel que alcanzará el agua en el embalse durante el paso de la Avenida de Proyecto, cuyo proceso de laminación se analizará desaguando por los aliviaderos de superficie. Se podrá contar también con los desagües profundos, siempre que el funcionamiento conjunto de todos estos órganos de desagüe sea hidráulicamente compatible.
> c. Nivel de Avenida Extrema (NAE): Es el máximo nivel que alcanzará el agua en el embalse durante el paso de la Avenida Extrema, cuyo proceso de laminación se analizará desaguando por los aliviaderos de superficie. Se podrá contar también con los desagües profundos, siempre que el funcionamiento conjunto de todos estos órganos de desagüe se pueda efectuar en condiciones de seguridad adecuadas.





> Artículo 10º.- Resguardo
> 10.1.- El resguardo se define como la diferencia entre el nivel del agua en el embalse en una situación concreta y la cota más baja de la coronación del elemento impermeable de la estructura resistente de la presa, teniendo en cuenta los posibles asientos de ésta.
> 10.2.- Con llenado a NMN, el resguardo será igual o superior a la máxima sobreelevación que pueda producirse con acciones combinadas de viento y sismo.
> 10.3.- Durante el paso de la Avenida de Proyecto, el resguardo será igual o superior a la máxima sobreelevación originada por el viento.
> 10.4.- Durante el paso de la Avenida Extrema se admitirá un agotamiento parcial o total del resguardo, con las siguientes condiciones:
> a. En las presas de materiales sueltos, salvo que estén específicamente proyectadas para ello, no se admitirán vertidos sobre coronación, incluso teniendo en cuenta la máxima sobreelevación originada por el viento.
> b. En las presas de fábrica se admitirán vertidos sobre coronación, siempre que se justifique que tales vertidos no comprometen la seguridad de la presa.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lujan con tantas letra no me extraña que se líen las persona.
Fijación de la capacidad de los desagües y de la cota de coronación, pagina 37.
Articulo 13.

----------


## Luján

> Lujan con tantas letra no me extraña que se líen las persona.
> Fijación de la capacidad de los desagües y de la cota de coronación, pagina 37.
> Articulo 13.


¿De qué norma?

Porque en la Norma técnica de seguridad para el proyecto, construcción y puesta en carga de presas y llenado de embalses, el artículo 13 habla sobre la comprobación estructural, al menos en el borrador de 19 páginas de julio de 2011, descargable desde el MAGRAMA.




> Artículo 13º.- Comprobación estructural
> 13.1.- En el Proyecto se comprobará el comportamiento estructural de la presa y de sus obras anejas ante las solicitaciones actuantes y sus posibles combinaciones, y se razonarán y justificarán los niveles de seguridad que se adopten en cada caso según el tipo de solicitación, la probabilidad de ocurrencia y su presunta permanencia, así como la categoría de la presa y su tipología y dimensiones.
> 13.2.- Las acciones a considerar actuando sobre la presa, serán las siguientes:
> a) Peso propio
> b) Carga hidrostática
> c) Presiones intersticiales
> d) Efectos térmicos
> e) Empuje de los sedimentos
> f) Efecto del oleaje
> ...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Según la Guía Técnica de Seguridad de Presa. ( Aliviaderos y Desagües ).
Fijación de la capacidad de los desagües y de la cota de coronación, pagina 37.
Articulo 13.
Comité Nacional Español de Grandes Presas.
Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos,Canales y puertos.
Lujan esto es la teoría, la practica es la de las tablas que te comente anteriormente, mucho más fácil, comprendes que en una avenida aliviando 400.000 l /seg por la parte corta, los operadores de presas con estos diálogos estarían locos perdidos.
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## washover

Upps! cuanta información.
Muchas gracias a los dos, creo que me queda más o menos claro.

El volumen del embalse se mide en relación a su NMN (máximo en condiciones normales de explotación), que suele coincidir con el borde del aliviadero o de la compuerta.

Hay niveles superiores y por tanto capacidades superiores al 100% que se tienen como resguardo de avenidas; como el NAP o el extremo NAE. También inferiores que se establecen en función de las características metereológicas de cada cuenca y sirven para ‘laminar’ una avenida (me encanta el término, me lo apunto)

Con la cota que ves en la escala, y si dispones de la tabla de capacidades propia de ese embalse, puedes transformar a volumen y de ahí a tanto por cien respecto al NMN. Como no son fáciles de conseguir, creo que conociendo el NMN a través del enlace que me apunta Lujan, me puedo hacerme una idea más o menos aproximada. De todas formas entiendo que no es ni mucho menos directo porque el aumento de volumen no será constante con respecto a la cota, depende de la geometría de cada vaso.

Por cierto Lujan muchas gracias por el enlace, creo que voy a pasar muchas horas navegando en este visor cartográfico. El de legislación ya se me hace un poco más pesado, pero también lo he guardado en favoritos porque nunca se sabe.

un saludo y muchas gracias!

----------


## Luján

> Upps! cuanta información.
> Muchas gracias a los dos, creo que me queda más o menos claro.
> 
> El volumen del embalse se mide en relación a su NMN (máximo en condiciones normales de explotación), que suele coincidir con el borde del aliviadero o de la compuerta.
> 
> Hay niveles superiores y por tanto capacidades superiores al 100% que se tienen como resguardo de avenidas; como el NAP o el extremo NAE. También inferiores que se establecen en función de las características metereológicas de cada cuenca y sirven para ‘laminar’ una avenida (me encanta el término, me lo apunto)
> 
> Con la cota que ves en la escala, y si dispones de la tabla de capacidades propia de ese embalse, puedes transformar a volumen y de ahí a tanto por cien respecto al NMN. Como no son fáciles de conseguir, creo que conociendo el NMN a través del enlace que me apunta Lujan, me puedo hacerme una idea más o menos aproximada. De todas formas entiendo que no es ni mucho menos directo porque el aumento de volumen no será constante con respecto a la cota, depende de la geometría de cada vaso.
> 
> ...


Y para saber cuánta es el agua que retiene el embalse en un momento dado, pues o te vienes a nuestra web o al saih (sistema automático de información hidrológica) de la cuenca correspondiente o al saih del MAGRAMA (http://sig.magrama.es/saih/).

----------


## REEGE

Lo mejor que se venga a nuestra página y se eché un café en la cafetería... no??
Nada de competencia... y seguro que tiene fotillos por ahí guardadas y las puede compartir!!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## washover

Esta otra que me envias Luján solo tiene estado de los embalses más grandes. Gracias de todas formas por el link. Eso ya lo veía en esta página de embalses.net que consultaba de vez en cuando, pero si que es verdad que no tomaba café..., simplemente abria, consultaba y me iba, ahora me tomaré alguno. 

Por aqui por mi zona hay muchos embalses pero generalmente pequños y de estos no hay datos. Por eso me interesaba lo de hacerme una idea a simple vista. Son pequeños pero algunos con buenas truchas!!, y cuando no voy de pesca, voy porque me quedan cerca para pasear con la bici. A parte muchos de ellos suelen tener un área recreativa y el ambiente es super tranqui.

No estaba tan tranqui el embalse de As Conchas en el verano pasado......os envio una foto, espero que os guste, sobretodo a ti REEGE. Aunque la verdad es para disgustarse!



un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Hola washover...
Uff, que colorcito tiene ese agua... Bueno de todos los colores tenemos que tener por aquí en la página aunque no nos guste... :Mad: 
Gracias por la aportación.

----------


## arnau

> Hola washover. Bienvenido.
> 
> Te voy a dar definiciones que si bien no son las oficiales, sí te ayudarán a entender un poco más los niveles.
> 
> Cota de coronación: altura sobre el nivel del mar de la coronación (parte superior de la presa, sin contar puentes, grúas o elementos decorativos).
> 
> Nivel Máximo Normal (NMN): Se corresponde con la capacidad de almacenamiento del embalse en condiciones normales de explotación. Esto es sin avenidas extraoridnarias. Se corresponde con el 100% de la capacidad, normalmente coincide con el límite superior del labio del aliviadero si es de lámina libre sin compuertas o con el de éstas cuando están cerradas. Como todos los niveles de un embalse, tiene asociada una cota (metros sobre nivel del mar) que siempre es inferior a la cota de coronación. También coincide con el máximo nivel de explotación.
> 
> Nivel de resguardo: Siempre menor que el NMN, corresponde con el nivel óptimo al que debe encontrarse el embalse para poder laminar una avenida. Es variable según las características del embalse, la cuenca receptora y las predicciones de precipitaciones y la época del año.
> ...


¡Vaya clase de introducción de presas que nos has dado en un momento!

----------


## arnau

Hola a todos

Veo que tenemos algunas discrepancias sobre los niveles de las presas y demás. He leído los mensajes y en mi opinión creo que hay algunos errores:

1. Como ha dicho Luján, la capacidad del embalse se mide fijando el 100% en el NMN, y no en el NAP, que se corresponde a una situación extraordinaria

2. En cuanto a normativa vigente en presas, hay que decir que los borradores publicados por el MARM todavía no están aprobados, de manera que todavía no son normativa. Actualmente sigue vigente el Reglamento Técnico de Seguridad de Presas y Embalses de 1996 y 
la Instrucción para el Proyecto y Construcción de Grandes Presas de 1967, siendo esta última de aplicación para todo aquello que no esté regulado en el Reglamento (que dicho sea de paso, regula poca cosa). Las Guías Técnicas publicadas por el Spancold no son normativa, son recomendaciones, ¡pero ay del proyectista que no las cumpla y falle algo en su presa!

2. Por otro lado, el NAP es independiente de la cota superior de las compuertas. De hecho, la normativa dice que la avenida artificial que pudiera provocar la apertura de las compuertas debe ser inferior a la "avenida normal". El periodo de retorno de esa avenida es de 50 años como máximo, de manera que la cota superior de las compuertas debe estar forzosamente por debajo del NAP, pues de lo contrario la avenida artificial sería mayor que la Avenida de Proyecto.

3. Respecto al nivel de coronación, no simpre viene fijado por el NAE. En sitiación de Avenida Extrema, para las presas de fábrica la normativa permite agotar los resguardos en los aliviaderos y en la coronación, mientras que el situación de Avenida de Proyecto la normativa obliga a dejar unos resguardos para olas que se producen por el viento. Como en ocasiones la Avenida Extrema y la de Proyecto tienen características similares, puede que la condición más restrictiva sea la de la situación de Avenida de Proyecto, y no la de Avenida Extrema. 

Es más, se podría incluso dar el caso de que el nivel de coronación viniera fijado por el NMN, pues la normativa obliga también a dejar unos resguardos en situación normal correspondientes a la máxima ola posible, que una zona con sismicidad alta podría ser más importante que la ola producida por el viento.

O por lo menos eso es lo que yo tengo entendido...

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos
> 
> Veo que tenemos algunas discrepancias sobre los niveles de las presas y demás. He leído los mensajes y en mi opinión creo que hay algunos errores:
> 
> 1. Como ha dicho Luján, la capacidad del embalse se mide fijando el 100% en el NMN, y no en el NAP, que se corresponde a una situación extraordinaria
> 
> 2. En cuanto a normativa vigente en presas, hay que decir que los borradores publicados por el MARM todavía no están aprobados, de manera que todavía no son normativa. Actualmente sigue vigente el Reglamento Técnico de Seguridad de Presas y Embalses de 1996 y 
> la Instrucción para el Proyecto y Construcción de Grandes Presas de 1967, siendo esta última de aplicación para todo aquello que no esté regulado en el Reglamento (que dicho sea de paso, regula poca cosa). Las Guías Técnicas publicadas por el Spancold no son normativa, son recomendaciones, ¡pero ay del proyectista que no las cumpla y falle algo en su presa!
> 
> ...


Tú sí que nos has dado una clase magistral.

----------


## REEGE

Así es Arnau... Los borradores los tengo yo hace tiempo pero sigue el reglamento y la instrucción, que aunque no cambia mucho si hay cosillas interesantes!!
Muchas gracias por la explicación.

----------


## perdiguera

La verdad es que la ausencia de una legislación clara, única y perenne tanto en el tema de embalses y presas como en otros muchos, como educación, políticas energéticas, sanidad etc., es una de las características de los países en desarrollo y yo creía que esa frontera la habíamos pasado hace tiempo, pero se ve que no.

----------


## arnau

Supongo que la aprovación de los borradores llevará asociada la derogación del Reglamento y de la Instrucción, de manera que en principio el tema quedaría zanjado. Yo creo que se ha puesto poco empeño en arreglar el tema debido al bajo número de presas que se proyectan hoy en día, y debido a la baja accidentabilidad de las presas ya construidas, pero eso es solo una opinión.

----------


## REEGE

Aquí habla de los niveles referidos!!!

----------

